# Election '09 tests not boding well for Obama



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The tide is turning and Obama is becoming a liability instead of an asset in helping Democrats get elected. B:B:B::baby01::baby01::baby01:

Election '09 tests not boding well for Obama - More politics- msnbc.com


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*WTG NJ & VA!!*

Tomorrow we'll regain our composure and get serious about continuing our quest to undermine the man-child president and his anti-American agenda,
but for tonight at least; WE DANCE!!


----------



## strike (Oct 18, 2006)

NJ should be a blue print for us! Solid Liberal State gets rid of a Democratic thug..... In his speech tonight Corizine thanked Unions for helping him. Well Police and Public service unions should be working against Deval! We need to start to show up in force at rallys!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I still can't believe that bumbling moron was elected to a fifth term in Boston though.... P:


No sh1t!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have liked to have seen the NY-23 go our way to. Alas, it was not in the cards. That VA victory was insane though...it was a 18 point sweep for the GOP. 

The key issue everyone should be taking note of is that it was the independents who won these elections for the GOP, and are the same independents that gave Obama the White House. That's the best news of all...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

NY 23 was a special election. It is back in play next year. Maybe this time the GOP will do the right thing; Hoffman made an excellent showing, despite the late entry, the GOP spending 900K on Scuzzyfava, and her subsequent endorsement of the Democrat (not to mention the 'early voting').

2010.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't beat the mumbles machine, but wow....what good news for VA and NJ. The tide is turning, I may still have faith in Democracy yet!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Why does it take Cambridge so long to count thier votes?
> 
> ( know this is likely a rhetorical question, they probably have to go over the ballots by hand and make sure the circles are filled in completely, and no going over the lines... )


They still haven't perfected ballot counting machines that can read *RED *ink.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

We also would have accepted: Becuase Cambridge ballot counters also work for HRD.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Why does it take Cambridge so long to count thier votes?
> 
> ( know this is likely a rhetorical question, they probably have to go over the ballots by hand and make sure the circles are filled in completely, and no going over the lines... )





Kilvinsky said:


> They still haven't perfected ballot counting machines that can read *RED *ink.


Believe it or not, there's probably a legitimate reason.

Cambridge is one of about three places in the entire county that uses the "Single Transferrable Vote" system, where instead of picking say, one candidate out of a list of five, you rank the five candidates in order of preference from 5 to 1.






The system is in place to suposedly help eliminate "wasted votes", and can basically function as a run off without having another election because thos who voted for the lesser sucessful candidates had already made their intentions known. The STV system is pretty popular amoung European countries as well--go figure.


----------

